# [Italian NR] Mattia Furlan 6x6 ER-fail 2:00.94 mo3, 1:52.96 single



## imvelox (Apr 20, 2015)

That seconds solve's ending....stupid SS cube..


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 20, 2015)

solve 2 :'(

on a more positive note, i love watching your last 2 centres (especially on the third solve)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 20, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Congrats!
> Sub-me



I guess it's my turn now 

Congrats!
Sub-me


----------



## Randomno (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats!
Sub-me 


by about 10 mins


----------



## Berd (Apr 20, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> solve 2 :'(
> 
> on a more positive note, i love watching your last 2 centres (especially on the third solve)


Those last two centers on the 3rd solve!!! What!?


----------

